# Hoya macgillivrayi



## Stone (Jun 21, 2018)

Australian native species.







https://postimages.org/


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 23, 2018)

Wow, very nice, wish I could smell the fragrance. 

I have 3 clones of this Hoya, and none have bloomed yet, in over 10 years. I think my home is too cool in summer and light isn't bright enough. But they grow, slowly, I'm not giving up on them.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 24, 2018)

great colour and flower size


----------

